# Loewe Leather Reference Thread



## CrackBerryCream

As Loewe is said to be the Spanish Hermès I think it would be helpful to collect information on their leather types. I have never held their bags in my hands, unfortunately and the lockdown doesn't make it easier. So I figured any pictures, information on slouch, how it's holding up against wear, rain, snow after some time, if it shows patina (natural darkening from oils on our skin, scratches) will be extremely helpful to people like me considering to order sight-unseen. 

I'll start with the leather types I know of and (shortened) quotes from other members regarding their characteristics. I hope they don't mind   Apologies for referencing to Hermès leathers a lot and only speaking about the puzzle bag. The quotes were answering my initial question with the comment that I know H leathers very well and would appreciate a comparison to them. Feel free to compare to the leather types of other brands. I'm sure BV and Chloé fans will be interested as well. I'm happy to edit this post later (if technically possible)  once more information comes in.

*Classic calfskin*




Smooth calfskin. Most Puzzle bags come in this leather.



Addicted to bags said:


> Loewe leather is not as fine grained or as smooth and supple as Swift but it is more durable IMO.





doni said:


> The classic calfskin leather is more like a mix between Swift and Togo, thicker and with more body than Napa but smoother than Togo





Greentea said:


> I just got a Puzzle in the smooth calf leather and I find it a lot more durable than Swift. Also, I saw a youtube video of a woman with the same bag and color who has had it far longer than me and she said it still looks new.



*Soft grained calfskin*




Slightly pebbled texture. I read it slouches faster than the classic calfskin.



doni said:


> The small grain calfskin is very much like Togo. They have another grained calfskin which is more like Clemence but I believe this is not used in the Puzzle.





Greentea said:


> I have three bags in Hermes Togo or Clemence, which is really similar to the pebbled leather Loewe uses as an option for their puzzles. I wanted something different in a slightly more "dressy" smooth grain this time and no regrets.



*Nappa calfskin*






doni said:


> ... Loewe Nappa is similar to Swift. The vintage Nappa they used in the 90s/00s was extremely soft and puddly, the one today has a bit more body.



*Suede*

Their signature leather.

*Natural calfskin*






doni said:


> I have checked and the men’s Puzzle comes in what I believe to be a bigger grain calfskin and in natural leather (equivalent to Barenia) but these are not available in the women collection.



*Buffalo*

Used on the woven Puzzle bags. This is interwoven with Nappa leather. Not sure if the shinier leather is the Buffalo or Nappa in this case.




All pictures from the official loewe.com website.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Great research!


CrackBerryCream said:


> As Loewe is said to be the Spanish Hermès I think it would be helpful to collect information on their leather types. I have never held their bags in my hands, unfortunately and the lockdown doesn't make it easier. So I figured any pictures, information on slouch, how it's holding up against wear, rain, snow after some time, if it shows patina (natural darkening from oils on our skin, scratches) will be extremely helpful to people like me considering to order sight-unseen.
> 
> I'll start with the leather types I know of and (shortened) quotes from other members regarding their characteristics. I hope they don't mind   Apologies for referencing to Hermès leathers a lot and only speaking about the puzzle bag. The quotes were answering my initial question with the comment that I know H leathers very well and would appreciate a comparison to them. Feel free to compare to the leather types of other brands. I'm sure BV and Chloé fans will be interested as well. I'm happy to edit this post later (if technically possible)  once more information comes in.
> 
> *Classic calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 5021043
> 
> 
> Smooth calfskin. Most Puzzle bags come in this leather.
> Great research!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soft grained calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 5021044
> 
> 
> Slightly pebbled texture. I read it slouches faster than the classic calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nappa calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 5021049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suede*
> 
> Their signature leather.
> 
> *Natural calfskin*
> 
> View attachment 5021048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buffalo*
> 
> Used on the woven Puzzle bags. This is interwoven with Nappa leather. Not sure if the shinier leather is the Buffalo or Nappa in this case.
> 
> View attachment 5021047
> 
> 
> All pictures from the official loewe.com website.
> 
> View attachment 5021046


----------



## Yinglin

I am Spanish and I guess the reason why in Spain (at least) we say Loewe is the Spanish Hermes is because it's the only Fashion House in the country with the highest standards of leather craftmanship. France always had a reputation for luxury while Spain and Italy share a common tradition of leather craftmanship and its not a coincidence that many French fashion houses produce their items in any of those countries or in both.


----------



## doni

@CrackBerryCream great post. I think another one to add to it is *suede (ante)* as this is a very signature fabric for Loewe, specially in the _oro_ (gold) color which was used in the original Amazona and that they continue to decline in many of their bags today:


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you @doni ! I couldn't find a suede product on their website. The colour is beautiful. 

I can't edit the original post anymore (would also delete the double posted picture of the buffalo leather pic at the bottom), but maybe a mod can edit it? Still the pictures are on page one, so it's easy to find for everyone


----------



## zenith

I wonder if someone knows if this bag is natural calfskin (ie similar to Barenia). It’s the mini anagram tote available on: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/loewe-anagram-mini-leather-tote-1807619.html#&gid=1&pid=2

The leather seems different (darker and with striations) compares to the small/ medium anagram tote.


----------



## doni

zenith said:


> I wonder if someone knows if this bag is natural calfskin (ie similar to Barenia). It’s the mini anagram tote available on: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/loewe-anagram-mini-leather-tote-1807619.html#&gid=1&pid=2
> 
> The leather seems different (darker and with striations) compares to the small/ medium anagram tote.



The pic in the Loewe site doesn’t seem to show those striations?
Maybe it is another version?
The one in the website would not seem to be natural calfskin, although it gives that vibe.


----------



## vex86

Just dropping by to say that I recently purchased their XL Gate Bag in smooth calfskin in the colour Cognac and I’m absolutely in LOEWVE (lol)


----------



## Starlights3

Thanks for the info, I have been interested in Loewe for quite some time. They have leathers that feel great. I attach a photo of some of my items as a comparison of the leathers between H and Loewe.




I have a couple of Hermes pieces in the leathers you mentioned and the Loewe puzzle bag (large) from the men’s range.

I find that the Hermes Togo is drier to the touch than the pebbled leather from Loewe (grained calfskin). Imagine running your hands across a sheet of paper, that is similar to the sound you get when you run your hand over Togo. The Loewe pebbled leather as you notice has a slight reflective sheen and is waxy to the touch when the Hermes Togo feels more rustic. The gold belt strap and etoupe ulysse notebook cover are Togo.

The Loewe puzzle handle on my bag seems to be the same type of leather as the classic calfskin. I would say compared to Swift, the classic calfskin has a slightly more smooth/plastic feel and swift has a dry but buttery feel. Swift I would say feels softer and more luxurious and you can see that it reflects light in a very soft way. The etoupe cape cod watch strap and perfume case are in swift.

Hope you’ll get to visit a store soon to feel the leathers for yourself!


----------



## Greentea

Starlights3 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have been interested in Loewe for quite some time. They have leathers that feel great. I attach a photo of some of my items as a comparison of the leathers between H and Loewe.
> 
> View attachment 5177415
> 
> 
> I have a couple of Hermes pieces in the leathers you mentioned and the Loewe puzzle bag (large) from the men’s range.
> 
> I find that the Hermes Togo is drier to the touch than the pebbled leather from Loewe (grained calfskin). Imagine running your hands across a sheet of paper, that is similar to the sound you get when you run your hand over Togo. The Loewe pebbled leather as you notice has a slight reflective sheen and is waxy to the touch when the Hermes Togo feels more rustic. The gold belt strap and etoupe ulysse notebook cover are Togo.
> 
> The Loewe puzzle handle on my bag seems to be the same type of leather as the classic calfskin. I would say compared to Swift, the classic calfskin has a slightly more smooth/plastic feel and swift has a dry but buttery feel. Swift I would say feels softer and more luxurious and you can see that it reflects light in a very soft way. The etoupe cape cod watch strap and perfume case are in swift.
> 
> Hope you’ll get to visit a store soon to feel the leathers for yourself!


Ditto all of this, and I find the classic calfskin quite durable. Any scuffs just buff out


----------



## doni

Starlights3 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have been interested in Loewe for quite some time. They have leathers that feel great. I attach a photo of some of my items as a comparison of the leathers between H and Loewe.
> 
> View attachment 5177415
> 
> 
> I have a couple of Hermes pieces in the leathers you mentioned and the Loewe puzzle bag (large) from the men’s range.
> 
> I find that the Hermes Togo is drier to the touch than the pebbled leather from Loewe (grained calfskin). Imagine running your hands across a sheet of paper, that is similar to the sound you get when you run your hand over Togo. The Loewe pebbled leather as you notice has a slight reflective sheen and is waxy to the touch when the Hermes Togo feels more rustic. The gold belt strap and etoupe ulysse notebook cover are Togo.
> 
> The Loewe puzzle handle on my bag seems to be the same type of leather as the classic calfskin. I would say compared to Swift, the classic calfskin has a slightly more smooth/plastic feel and swift has a dry but buttery feel. Swift I would say feels softer and more luxurious and you can see that it reflects light in a very soft way. The etoupe cape cod watch strap and perfume case are in swift.
> 
> Hope you’ll get to visit a store soon to feel the leathers for yourself!



Beautiful picture and great analysis!

To me Swift resembles more Napa calfskin than classic calfskin. Napa has that buttery softness and shine, as showcased in the Flamenco line.


----------



## barcoimage

That ante leather looks amazing to hold! these are a few close ups of the Napa leather bracelet.


----------



## fsadeli

can anyone share with me which leather is the most durable out of all Loewe types of leathers?


----------



## Indiana

Personally my top preference for durability is goat, followed by pebbled or grained calf.  However Loewe’s smoother calfskins seem to wear well too but scratches show up more easily.. can usually be buffed out though.


----------



## ahswong

I ordered two of the exact same puzzle bags both tags read calfskin but one of them (bottom) is noticeably more grainy than the other. Any ideas why? Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## bagslover89

I got my new hammock pebble grain from local Loewe store today. Got home n inspect it again and saw that there are 2 obvious line running down the front of the bag. Is it normal? Or shld I return??


----------



## barcoimage

bagslover89 said:


> I got my new hammock pebble grain from local Loewe store today. Got home n inspect it again and saw that there are 2 obvious line running down the front of the bag. Is it normal? Or shld I return??
> 
> View attachment 5291675
> View attachment 5291677


It’s normal. That’s where an artery or vein existed in the animal where the leather came from. It’s an expensive bag so if you’re not happy, exchange or return it.


----------

